# What is the best pair of boots



## Chcraftsmen (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey guys, without money being much of an issue, what are the best boots you've owned? I have had Red Wings, Irish Setters, Merrells,Timberlands but I'm not sure who to go back to I average about a year and a half on a GOOD pair and much less on cheaper ones. My Irish Setters wore through the toe in a very short time. I'm looking at the timberland pro hiker but I'm not a fan of steel toe but I like the toe cap on them for wear protection. Any ideas?


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Merrell gets my vote. Pretty much all I wear at work or off work.


----------



## RCCIdaho (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a pair of Keen Pittsburgh soft toes. http://www.keenfootwear.com/us/en/product/shoes/men/industrial/pittsburgh%20%28soft%20toe%29/slate%20black

Good quality materials, and feet never get wet from water or snow. They're about 2 years old now and show some signs of wear, but I've abused them pretty good where I am sure a lesser boot would've given up a long time ago! Kicking plates with toe and heel, kicking sub floor sheets in, roofing, etc. What really surprised me about them is the grip on wet logs when I was building log homes. I could walk wet / snow covered log walls / purlins / ridge without much fear of slipping. (Or maybe I'm just crazy... coworkers wouldn't even get up there :laughing


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

I've had Timberland hikers for my last three pairs..I really like them for being comfortable and they have held up reasonably well...but I think I'm ready to try something else for a change...


----------



## Chcraftsmen (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks guys. I actually just found a pair of thurogood boots that are close to the same as the hikers. Look pretty good


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Redwings. Just be sure you get the american made ones. :thumbsup:

The boot shop I use puts this exterior toe cap on to keep them from wearing through on rough surfaces. Well worth the few extra bucks.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Whites Boots have been the best ones for me so far :thumbup:


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

john5mt said:


> Whites Boots have been the best ones for me so far :thumbup:


Whites are awesome, but they're more of a logging boot than a construction boot, right?


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

I suppose. A lot of folks around here in construction wear logging boots :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

What a great idea:thumbup: A boot thread:whistling
I like the keens too.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

john5mt said:


> I suppose. A lot of folks around here in construction wear logging boots :thumbsup:


I'm one of those guys. They help my back.
Red wings gets my vote though. I get over 2 years with them.


----------



## joethepainter (Dec 1, 2012)

I wear the Carolina loggers, had this pair a few years just replace laces when they shred out.

Next pair i'm gonna try the Chippewa's.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

What keens are you wearing during the summer?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Dan_Watson said:


> What keens are you wearing during the summer?


I wear the same ones year round:blink:
It's a big boot problem because most of them are made to keep the feet warm. I like to keep my feet cool.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I wear the same ones year round:blink:
> It's a big boot problem because most of them are made to keep the feet warm. I like to keep my feet cool.


OK. What Keens are you wearing year round?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

It has a steel toe and looks like this







and called this Keen Tacoma 6"
I found it on my Zappos account page but when I click it it looks like they don't have it now. I was recommended this brand because I have very wide feet and these seem to do fine. I think it's a 12W and I need the steel toe for the dam military and proper work.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Found a linky:blink:
http://www.zappos.com/keen-mens-sho...-men-shoes/CK_XAToCnA1SAqsDwAEC4gIEGAEKBw.zso


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I have them but my feet sweat to much so they are great during the winter but summer sucks. I had a serious issue with them and crappy socks at the end of last summer. Looking for something lighter that breathes for the summer.


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

I used to only wear sears diehard boots for years they would last me 6 months then i switched to irish setters there way more comfortable they would last 1 1/2 years union discount at the red wing store you can drop them off as much as you want to get them oiled cleaned and new laces for free. Now that i work behind a desk and rarely go in the field i wear the red wing leather boat shoe thing there comfy but wearing boots my whole life they make me feel like im going to break my ankle all the time.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes heat and boots are a problem! I'm thinkin it gets hotter where you're at. Low 90º here is a hot day. I use the same Gold Bond Medicated powder on my feet as I use on my balls:laughing:.


----------



## Ohteah (Apr 3, 2013)

511 Tactical Gear. Really comfortable warm,dry. Look em up online


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Jaws said:


> tried some Ariats and dig them.


LOL Big Plus: water, oil and ..... Manure :thumbup: resistant - or so the tags say


2+ years, in need of some leather conditioner. all around work boot and comfortable. 

Still want "New Tony Lamas" Tho, My Laredos just aren't shiny enough


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I try to find boots that don't have too much of a heel or waffle tread on them. I hate walking around with five pounds of chit on my boots. I always buy Irish setter hunting boots, by redwing. They are damn ner as light as tennis shoes, 100% waterproof and very comfortable out of the box:


----------



## Robs660 (Jan 15, 2012)

Bluntstones are the best I've ever had. Beats my Keens and my timberlands. They were not cheap but 12 hours a day and my feet feel great.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I might have to try tie ups sometime. I have always worn pull ons. When I was a laborer in high school , and there after, when mucking ditches or digging in beams, footers, plumbing and electrical lines in slabs I would tuck my jeans into my boots to keep from screwing up the hems of my jeans. Same thing when mucking a barn or chicken coop. 

When I started out framing I wore tennis shoes to move around better on the plates. I was cut man pretty fast though and switched back to pull ons. 

My dad swears by Georgia boots, always worn tie ups. When he first started building, he wore his combat boots from the service until they gave out. Said they were great.


----------



## bonacci (Nov 22, 2012)

Irish setters all the way here every day all year round


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

I have always worn redwings. But recently I bought a pair of low quarter merrells and they have became my everyday footwear. Light and comfortable. The redwings come out for the real work though.


----------



## Fishhook (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm a big fan of Red-wings. I wear a real basic model-ankle height,steel toed,uninsulated,Made in U.S.A...not sure of the model # but Red-Wings are well worth the money.At the end of the day,My calfs,knees and back notice the difference between RedWings and other brands. No Bull!


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

What model of Merell's are you guys wearing. I've been eying the Chameleon 2's online but don't have any local retailers to try them out.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a pair of carjartt a I've been wearing for several years and just had to go out and but a new pair last week.


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

BBuild said:


> What model of Merell's are you guys wearing. I've been eying the Chameleon 2's online but don't have any local retailers to try them out.


Chameleons are like gloves on your feet. Great for interior carpentry, great flexibility for running base and the like. Gotta love no shoes strings.


----------



## bonacci (Nov 22, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> I try to find boots that don't have too much of a heel or waffle tread on them. I hate walking around with five pounds of chit on my boots. I always buy Irish setter hunting boots, by redwing. They are damn ner as light as tennis shoes, 100% waterproof and very comfortable out of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 90398


i wear the same boot execpt for a 8 innch


----------



## Bill framer (Apr 13, 2013)

I prefer low top red wing Irish setter boots with the flat white sole once broken in they are like tennis IMHO flat soles are also great for walking walls since a heel might catch on something and you know what happens then... I have three pairs that I alternate so they don't smell rank lol


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

skyhook said:


> Those vibergs are some butt ugly boots. For $1,450 I would like a bit of style to go with them.
> My BIL wears them and says his feet are always cold.
> 
> I like my Uggs for cold weather. http://www.uggaustralia.com/mens-be...dwvar_5485_color=AFDK&start=11&cgid=men-boots


Oh, those high dollar ones aren't for working in . Viberg work boots run from 240$-600$ . My next pair will prolly be the 75 Lineman with 16" tops. But they are for spending the day in the spurs taking trees down. They do make carpenters boots with the white wedge sole. And they are rebuild able.


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

I've been around the block with safety boots since I started working in the trades at a young age. Timberlands are my favorite, for both safety and work boot. My recent boots are snap on and I bought them in 2008 and they are now needing replacing which makes these the longest boots I've had. I usually get 1-2 years out of boots. I've had Kodiak, Dakota, Terra's (a few pairs), and my Snap-On.

Right now I'm looking at CAT boots.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I had the cats a few years back, they were very hard on the feet


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

My first pair of Made in the USA Thorogoods should be in the mail tomrw.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Danner in the winter, Timberland Euro in the spring and summer, and Doc's with the obligatory polo shirt for meetings and presentations.

Although, some of my "older" Doc's I have ended up working in.

:thumbup:


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> I had the cats a few years back, they were very hard on the feet


Yup me too. 

I use them for painting boots when I am spraying out a house or the like


----------

